
Calipers: The Fastest Way to Measure Image Dimensions in Node - dzhao
https://lob.com/blog/introducing-calipers-the-fastest-way-to-measure-images-and-pdfs-in-node/
======
guepe
Maybe I missed something on the methodology, but I have a question regarding
justification of designing a complete new tool.

The article mentions "ImageMagick is slow because it does a lot more than just
extract image size". So we implemented a complete new solution.

How about: "We added to ImageMagick a new command to just extract image size".
So we published a small patch to Imagemagick, and got it done much faster than
creating a complete new tool. On top of that, reusing tested Imagemagick data
structure would probably reduce a lot maintenance cost.

Maybe I did not see some subtleties ?

~~~
mgartner
The overhead of shell calls in Node was a big reason why we avoided trying to
patch ImageMagick or other command line program.

~~~
ilurkedhere
How bad is it when you call info ImageMagick's library via FFI?

------
mkoryak
inspired by [https://github.com/netroy/image-
size](https://github.com/netroy/image-size)

which has sync and async methods, supports more image types, but doesnt let
you measure pdfs (which requires an external lib here).

